# KA in Beacon, Dublin - quick query



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi girls
I'm with BCN-IVF in Barcelona - due to have DE-IVF transfer last weekend but it was cancelled due to lining problems (have advanced endo, previous failed OE cycle & 2 mc's) & will be trying DE again at end of August. I was using a satellite monitoring clinic with a gynae I've been with for years for my scans, but Kent Ayers in the Beacon clinic has been recommended to me. I have read tons of great things about him but my question is whether it is worth moving to him for monitoring for the next cycle - does he offer particular expertise that a regular gynae wouldn't or does he just do scans/bloods etc? Sorry if this seems like a stupid question! but my own gynae is really nearby and is very reasonable cost-wise and operates a satellite monitoring service, however she is not a fertility expert. My concern is that the Beacon is miles away from me & more expensive. I know it's small money in terms of the overall cost of a cycle but it all adds up - I feel that BCN are my fertility doctors so all I need here are my scans but maybe I'm wrong? If I thought he could offer some additional fertility / endometriosis related expertise then I would have no hesitation going to him - would really appreciate any advice or experience anyone has had...
Thanks
Lillyan


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Lillyan,
If you are getting a good service and are happy with your current doctor - to be honest I would stay - I think that Dr. Ayres is a lovely lovely man but he doesnt offer anything "special " .  I used him for our first cycle but to be perfectly honest I got more answers and info from the lovely ladies on here .  I also have endo but didnt feel I got anything extra for seeing Dr. A so if I were you I would stay put.  Best of luck XXX


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi lillyan - i also went to Kent Ayres in the Beacon - he was a very nice and but i didnt think he was great, i had my 1st lap & dye with him and he said i had severe endo and other tubal probs and put me on clomid but was never tracked each month to see if i was actually ovulating. I eventually went to see another consultant in the rotunda and she said i needed ivf and to stop with the clomid. So went to have ivf and just b4 i had started they said i had hydrosalpings in my right tube and i needed it clipped so i felt dr. ayers didnt do it properly but to make a long story short, i went on to have ivf and now have a little girl who is 13 months old xxx  kent is a lovely man but i just didnt find him great if you get me id rather stick with my own doc if thats what your comfortable with xx best of luck xx


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi girls
Thanks a million for your replies - that's exactly the kind of advice I needed. I'm happy with my own doc but I've read so much about KA and didn't want to leave any stone unturned, if you know what I mean. I think I'll stick with my own doctor. Boboboy the very best of luck over the coming weeks and months, and congratulations NCKB on your beautiful DD.
Thanks again girls
Lx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeh he is very a very nice man but wudnt recommend him , he has a huge portfolio of pics of babies and his actual words to me where 'I will have u pregnant by Christmas ' 
I felt after my op he just gave me clomid I was only 25 at d time and felt he looked down at me, he never called me for 2days after my lap an dye to tell me what he found, he never came to see me after d op he just went home. Thanksfully I had better treatment in d hari unit in d rotunda with dr. Mocanu who clipped my tube!! Now we've got a SHOCK naturally BFP but it's early days..
miracles do really happen. Best of luck to you girls on this crazy journey


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Nckb just wanted to congratulate u on ur BFP.  Will keep you in my


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your bfp NCKB!!


----------



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

I just wanted to add to this. I would also say to people that if you are happy with your current doctor, don't change to KA on the strength of all the raving about him that you've heard on the boards. I did, and I have been pretty disillusioned with him.


----------

